# Dubai Police Al-Barsha



## this_ae

Hi. 

I have to go to pay police fine at Al Barsha. Do you guy have any idea what is police working hour? Do they work Friday or Saturday?

Appreciate your revert


----------



## nm62

Its 7:30 am to 2: 30 pm (Most probably Sunday to Thursday)...
I have been to that place several times.... 
Mmm... i think they do not work on Friday and Saturday


----------



## jessil

this_ae said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have to go to pay police fine at Al Barsha. Do you guy have any idea what is police working hour? Do they work Friday or Saturday?
> 
> Appreciate your revert


Why don't you try to pay online? 

Www.dubaipolice.gov.ae


----------



## this_ae

They took my driving license. Have to go there to bring it back..

Thank you.


----------



## Gavtek

What did you do?


----------



## this_ae

My tyre is exploded on sheik zayed road. Then, I made police report for insurance claim .. Police gave me the fine and took my license.


----------



## Gavtek

What did they fine you for?


----------



## marc

Gavtek said:


> What did they fine you for?


lol bad tyres? 

not exploding in the correct lane? 

not exploding at the current time? 



:clap2::clap2:


----------



## this_ae

They said that I might be cause for injury to the other .. Aed200 and 4 black spot


----------



## Gavtek

At least the fine is not too high, I don't think the black points mean anything, I've got 4 myself and don't know what they do.


----------



## marc

I have 4 as well, I think you need 20 or something for it to mean anything, plus they get wiped every year..


----------



## this_ae

Thanks for all advice.. I will find the way to pay a fine on Sunday...

Have a good weekend.


----------



## dxbexpat

how is tyre exploding while driving your fault? did they fine you for using bad tyres?


----------



## wazza2222

Hmmm... I wonder what the local rozzers do instead of doughnutting? I've seen them parked up under the Metro having a smoke and parked up in an abandoned dump (Tecom where I lived lol) shooting the breeze but I never see them hanging out at the Dunkin' must be policy or something.


----------

